# What is your favorite things while in the barn with your horse?



## arkangel (Apr 25, 2011)

just being outside with my animals


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so with u PTW! My favorite sound in the whole world is rain on the barn roof, plus the smell of horses & hay, perfect!!!
I almost always have the radio on too, either country, classic rock or early in the mornings a bit of bob & tom - laughter is a good way to start the day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

